Ask HN: Who is your hero? - Kevin_S
======
jefflombardjr
To chose one hero would be too tough. I try to incorporate the best qualities
of my heroes into my life. There are close family members and friends whom, I
respect and love. For many reasons. There are everyday heroes, we just don't
get to know as many of them. Impact on people's live is relative, alot of the
people we read about have a small impact on many peoples lives. These people
have had a huge impact on a couple of people's lives.

Speaking of small impact on many people's lives, I absolutely love to read
biographies/profiles of people and companies. Some of my favorites include:
Abe Lincoln, Ben Franklin, Elon Musk, Steve Jobs, Aldo Leopold, Jerry Garcia,
Einstein, Alan Turing, Ted Turner, Brian Cranston, Bob Dylan, Willie Nelson,
Bernie Sanders, Richard Branson, and so many more...

And then there's people like Jesus, Marcus Aurelius, Marx, and the Budda. Who
seem to have made an impact on another order of magnitude.

(Not joking about Jesus... I'm not necessarily religious but Jesus was a
radical dude who lived a radical life and spoke radical messages. Pretty cool
when you think about it in a historical context. There are some valuable
lessons to be learned from him.)

Even after knowing and reading about the stories of many great people who have
lead unique and innovative lives. I still am blown away by the life of Marcus
Aurelius. His life was a rare intersection of power, compassion, philosophy,
and understanding. Reading Meditations was a major inflection point in my
life. I try to emulate his example in some ways.

------
flavio81
My heroes on the computing world:

    
    
        Claude Shannon
            As important, or more important, than Alan Turing.
            we owe digital electronics to him!!
    
        John McCarthy
            Invented (or perhaps "discovered") Lisp
    
        Seymour Papert
            invented LOGO and thus
            brought Lisp to little kids
    
        Alan Kay
            invented Smalltalk-72 to bring OOP
            to little kids.
    
        Ivan Sutherland
            Computer graphics pioneer
    
        Douglas Engelbart
            mouse, hypertext, GUI... see "the mother
            of all demos." Hugely influential.
    

and...

    
    
        Everybody at Xerox PARC in the 70s and 80s.

------
twobyfour
My great-grandmother, who at the age of 14 traveled halfway around the world
on her own to start a new life in a country with more opportunity than the one
she left.

